# Does this make more sense?



## Mr.mak (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey, Hope all is well.

I've used a split that is as follows...tuesday:chest, thursday:back, and friday: legs/shoulders...the other days are rest days.


I've been recently thinking that I should switch to monday: chest, thursday: back, and friday: legs/shoulders, only because I'll have tuesday and wednesday to rest before my back workout opposed to only wednesday to rest.

Does it really matter? Should I adopt this new split.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2014)

I would opt to run your split such that your back day and your leg day are as far apart as possible. 

Mon: Back
Weds: Chest
Fri: Legs/Shoulders

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Mr.mak (Jun 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I would opt to run your split such that your back day and your leg day are as far apart as possible.
> 
> Mon: Back
> Weds: Chest
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Mr.mak (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone else with advice on the subject, please chime in. I'll appreciate it immensely.


----------



## bvs (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah id put legs and back far apart as savage said


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jun 14, 2014)

I like to have at least 2-3 days between chest/shoulders, especially if you focus on heavy pressing movements.


----------



## LostTime (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what your specific goals are, or whether you're natural, but that's just an unnecessary amount of days off/rest.  Doing a given body part only once every 7 days isn't very efficient.  You're losing a lot of valuable training days in there.  

Splits can look all kinds of different ways but as a general rule of thumb, 48 hours for small body parts and 72 hours for larger body parts is sufficient.  That doesn't mean do chest every 3rd day, mind you.  That means that you want 72hrs rest between doing chest and shoulders.  Arms, if given their own dedicated day, would only need 48hrs between their corresponding workout.  Chest-tri's, back-bi's.  Make sense?


----------

